# Can't Play IMG File



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

I just downloaded a documentary off the internet. "Loose Change," about 9/11. (Don't worry, no pirating here. It's free for all.) Pretty big file, too. About 4 GB. But after so many days downloading it, I come to discover it's in some format called IMG. Personally, I don't care what it wants to call itself, but the problem is that I can't play it on any of my media players. 

So, what's a fella to do? Does anybody know the best and easiest way to view the file? 

Thanks. Later.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Not sure if any player will play it. There may be one that converts it on the fly.
I think IMG files are meant to burned to a dvd, and *then* played.


----------



## M. Rush (Jan 21, 2002)

I tried using Daemon Tools to mount it on a virtual drive, then play it with Power DVD. But no success. That always works with ISO files, so it seems strange that it won't with another one that's meant to be burned on DVD. 

I'll try your suggestion, Emoxley, and let you know if it works. Cheers.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Where did you download it from? Perhaps if we had a URL we could be of more help.


----------



## skiddyrow (Sep 28, 2006)

img files can be easily burnt using DVD Decrypter - I think the program has stopped being made but is still easily available on the internet. Open the software change mode to write and select the .img file and burn. I'm not sure but I remember just changing the extension to iso and mounting with Daemon Tools - try it it might work - I dont have any img files to try it out


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

JW:

http://www.loosechange911.com/

I saw a few seconds of it and already it seems like just someone is cherry picking parts.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

ImgBurn will burn it.

http://www.imgburn.com/

You could also use DVDShrink, File-> Open Disc Image and then resave it (choose no compression) either as an ISO or as files (VIDEO_TS).

Nero will usually burn .img's if you rename them to .iso.


----------

